# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Nga Tirana ne USA

## ardit33

Pershendetje,

Une quem Ardit Bajraktari, (origjine e perizier nga Veriu, Jugu, dhe Shqiperia e mesme),
Lind e rrit ne Tirane,
22 Vjec
Banoj ne Boston USA,

Po mbaroj shkollen e larte ne Radford University, Virginia per Computer Science
Se shpejti (ne maj) do te jetoj ne Boston, ku kam pune me nje kompani financiare

Kam 5 vjet ne USA (kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme ketu)
Me merr malli te flas me shqiptare ndonjehere, sepse  une jam i vetmi shqiptar ne kete universitet

----------


## ardit33

Physical Stats:
6'          183 cm,  
178lbs   81kg
Trup Sportiv

ja dhe nje foto e imja e marre vjet ne vere

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se ke ardhe vella shpresoj se do ja kalosh sa me mire 
edhe ishalla gjen shoqerin e duhur ketu ne kete forum 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## ardit33

Ju Faleminderit Blerim.



Ja dhe nje foto tjeter:

----------


## Enri

Dhe kalofsh sa me mire.
Pershendetje

----------


## ALBA

Miresevjen Ardit!Te urojm ta kalosh sa me mire midis Shqiptareve dhe suksese ne jete!

----------


## bambolina_el

Mireseerdhe Ardit!
Te uroj suksese me shkollen ne gjithashtu shpresoj te kenaqesh se foluri shqip sa me shum.  :buzeqeshje: 
Byesy Bye

----------


## EndTironci

ardito mir se erdhe nforum plako suksese me shkollen lale

P.S ca veni ke pas nejt n'Tiron?

----------


## enka

hey arditi hiii :buzeqeshje: ) ckemi?  edhe une ne Boston jetoj....te kjo fotoja e dyte me dukesh shume familiar...hmm mire se erdhe ne forum!! have some fun chico :shkelje syri:  edhe mbase shifemi around...buh bye

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

mire se erdhe ja kalofsh sa me mire have funny 

me respekt Fatri

----------


## ardit33

EndTironci  ->

Lali e ka nje shtepi tek Falkuteti I mjeksise,  perpara Spitalit nr1  (ne Allias), dhe tjetren afer gjymnazit Cajupi.   Kam jetuar dhe per nja 5 vjet tek rr. Ali Demi

Gjymnazin e kam bere 2 vjet tek Imail Qemail, 1 vjet tek Cajupi, dhe vitin e fundit ne USA.
Shkollen tetvjecare tek 'Shkolla e Kuqe'. 
Filloren 2 vjet tek 'Skender Caci' dhe 2 vjet tek 'Qibrie Ciu' afer Shkolles se Bashkuar(haha, ca emri,  tani ka emer tjeter)
Kopshtin e kam bere tek Skender Caci   :perqeshje:  
Kurse cerdhen, tek Cerdhja Nr. 5

Is it enough?   :kryqezohen:  


O Enka ->
Une jam ne Virginia he per he, por do jetoj ne Boston nga maji.  Kam qene ne Boston kete vere, dhe per xmass.  Mos me ke pare fotografine diku tjeter,  (tek shqiperia.com) se s'e besoj te me kesh pare ne rruge, or something.

Si eshte koha andej moj?  A po be shume ftohte?  Javes tjeter do vij ne Boston se kam Spring Break.

----------


## DON_Endri

Mirserdhe n'forumin ton teper cool Ardito. Ke per tu knoq ktu dako!! Tek Ismaili kom bo dhe un 2 mujt e par te vitit 1-re. Ste maj men. Kom qen me i klas, me Ilir Budo, Oerd Imami, Oltion Babani, Altin Hysi etj se spo me mbahen mend mir te gjith. I njef gjo kto cunat?  Bofsh qejf, ta ta

----------


## PRESPAR

miresevjen ardit...

----------


## BlondiE_18

Ardit mire se erdhe...

----------


## enka

ardit mire se te na vishe...you kno Boston is fun!!!  :shkelje syri:  koha sot ishe xham fare...me kutjoi diten e 7 marsin ne shqiperi :perqeshje:  po diell spara ka shume...sa per foton i dont kno where ive seen it...anywayz...good luckz to ya...buh bye

----------


## Ilda_mistrecja

u so cute 
mireserdhe ja kalofsh sa me mire

----------


## Gjallica

Mirse erdhe Adri33 dhe te uroj sukse.
Ti the qe jam dhe pak nga Veriu na trego nese mundesh se me dukesh si fytyre e pare.

    Lot's Love ^^Gjalica^^

----------


## lulebore123

mire se erdhe have fun
nice pic
byee

----------


## korcaprincess

mire se erdhe ardit  :buzeqeshje:  shpresoj tja kalosh sa me bukur dhe kendshem midis nesh ketu ne forum......prezantimi ishte shume nice ,gjithashtu dhe fotot , jeni simpatik  :buzeqeshje:  te uroj gjithe te mirat
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## tom

hallall plako....edhe nje tironc me teper.eeeec tironaa.

----------

